# Bobcats find way to stay in East playoff race



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- The Bobcats changed coaches after a terrible start and traded away their only All-Star. Their top scorer has a chronic hamstring injury and is dangerously close to a one-game suspension.
> 
> They played their most recent game without a center and saw their top two point guards sidelined with injuries in a one-minute span.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/03/29/bobcats-playoffs.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

